# Woocommerce Product Designer Help



## RobHasty (Sep 19, 2015)

Hello, has anyone had trouble setting up Woocommerce Product Designer. I just purchased the plugin and haven't been able to configure it correctly. The documentation and video links seem to be outdated.

Anyone know of any decent documentation? I have a support ticket waiting to be answered.

Thanks!
Rob


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Specifically, which Woocommerce Product Designer are you talking about?


----------



## RobHasty (Sep 19, 2015)

https://www.orionorigin.com/plugins/woocommerce-product-designer/

The plug in is called "Woocommerce Product Designer"

I'm sure this is a great plug in, but I was having a hard time setting it up. I ended up giving up and bought "Fancy Product Designer"

Rob


----------



## rtenbush (Jul 2, 2007)

RobHasty said:


> https://www.orionorigin.com/plugins/woocommerce-product-designer/
> 
> The plug in is called "Woocommerce Product Designer"
> 
> ...


How is it going with the fancy product designer? I have been looking at that one. Would like to hear how its going. What graphics have you found for it. 

When I hear back from you I will purchase it and work together to get it up and running.


----------



## RobHasty (Sep 19, 2015)

Its going ok, its worth the purchase. The only graphics I use are some of the things I sell. I am still tweaking it. 

Let me know if you get it. 

You can also email me at roberthasty a t gmail


----------



## ChillaxTees (Sep 12, 2015)

RobHasty said:


> Its going ok, its worth the purchase. The only graphics I use are some of the things I sell. I am still tweaking it.
> 
> Let me know if you get it.
> 
> You can also email me at roberthasty a t gmail



I'm interested in how the site is looking... I am looking at WooCOmerce to run my site and then connect to the print house. Maybe the same company you are.

I am interested on who you are using and if your site is going well please share and let us see.
Thank you


----------



## PrintYouUp (Jun 6, 2016)

Yes, please share your site and other info. I am looking at this plugin as well.

Thanks


----------



## pronetmedia (Jan 8, 2016)

This is the Wordpress/WooCommerce plugin I have setup and working with on my development site.

It is fairly easy to setup and use. It works with other items other than tshirts, such as mugs, license plates, hats etc.

https://tshirtecommerce.com

Kyle


----------



## trexart (Aug 3, 2007)

pronetmedia said:


> This is the Wordpress/WooCommerce plugin I have setup and working with on my development site.
> 
> It is fairly easy to setup and use. It works with other items other than tshirts, such as mugs, license plates, hats etc.
> 
> ...


I am also currently setting up a website using this plugin, and I think it is the best option. It seems to be under heavy development, they answer support emails quickly, and are working on many add-ons.

Cheers,
Steph


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

If anyone can get tshirtecommerce to work correctly, I'd love to see one of your svg files. I spent weeks trying to get it to work and could never get it to recognize the images and cliparts at the right size and right pricing. The developer is very responsive if you ask basic questions - beyond that, he will tell you only that it is working correctly, even after he releases an update 6 weeks later that fixes the very problem he was saying wasn't a problem.... JMHO...


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

RobHasty said:


> Its going ok, its worth the purchase. The only graphics I use are some of the things I sell. I am still tweaking it.
> 
> Let me know if you get it.
> 
> You can also email me at roberthasty a t gmail


Hey Robert, I know this is an older post, but I just sent you an email from Dinamic Designs with some questions, if you don't mind answering . 

Thanks,
Di


----------

